# Does anyone keep up with American Idol?



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok So I was just wondering if anyone keep up with it. One of the girls on there lives a few houses over from my parents and I remember some years ago they use to always get together and play music next door until one neighbor in the whole neighborhood complained which was a shame because we loved hearing them.

Well if you keep up with it check her out.











I don't actually get to watch it but have been voting for her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always makes it interesting when you know someone on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Awesome  She is a great singer, I bet those neighbors, feel really stupid right now. :clap:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What a coincidence! There was a girl on American Idol this year as well. She was from Centerton, IN which is hop, skip, and jump from where I live. I think it's really cool when someone near you goes on a show like that.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think she is a great singer. When she was a bit younger she actually worked at Dollywood playing the part of young Dolly wearing the coat of many colors and singing. Oliver Springs is such a small town it's just so odd seeing people from here on TV. I mean if you think about it I think the town has one stop light and now one flashing light. Other then when they filmed October Sky here the town has never really been mentioned. I am not even sure if that older neighbor is still alive as they were pretty elderly, but you would have thought they would have enjoyed the good music.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She has a music history. Her love of singing is really there.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I love October Sky! That's a great movie! I guess I never realized it was filmed there.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> She has a music history. Her love of singing is really there.


So True



caprine crazy said:


> I love October Sky! That's a great movie! I guess I never realized it was filmed there.


Some of it was filmed down town and a couple of the buildings are still painted that way with the Olga Coal logos. The coal offices and the part where the miner cart comes out of the ground are still set up. The house with the white picket fence actually was in another small town near here. That house belonged to my mom's friend that she worked with. They took her fence down and put up the picket one and they were going to change it back out but she loved the new fence so much they left it. We use to be a big mining area is why they picked here. They had a big audition at the high school and I think I was the only one that didn't try out  I had 6 friends that were extras. The two biggest parts is the girl that throws the match in the sink and one of the football boys.

I actually met Homer Hickam and we talked for about an hour after a lecture he gave in Knoxville (that was back when I was doing astrophysics stuff during my undergrad). He autographed like every book I had on me that day. 

When they were filming they had big parties in town and everyone got to watch that wanted too as long as they didn't get in the way.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow that's so cool! I want to come visit your town now! LOL!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> Wow that's so cool! I want to come visit your town now! LOL!


lol Well it's not that big of a town. If you are driving on the main road and blink you can miss it!  There are a lot of old mines up on one mountain and there use to be a big hotel way back in the days that the town was famous for but that was in the mining days. There is an old house that is said to have hidden rooms and passage ways that was supposedly used during the underground railroad period and it is not far from where the old train depot use to be.

Here is one picture of the Olga stuff still being in town
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sienknecht-store-os-tn1.jpg

This tells you about the hotel and then I think it is interesting how they have info on Janelle on the right hand side and then the October Sky festive at the bottom. 
http://oliverspringscity.com/2011/12/oliver-springs-hotel/

Pic during filming and one of old hotel


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

STOP IT!!! Now I'm going to be begging my parents to take me down there! LOL! Well, I am going to Knoxville in April with my dad maybe I could sweet-talk him into doing a little drive through the town. Hmm...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Depending on what part of Knoxville its only about 45 mins to an hour west of Knoxville. If your coming from IN on 40 once in TN then you will can always either get off in Harriman/Rockwood and drive through OS or like wise on the way back drive to Oak Ridge and through OS (probably the easier way to not get lost).

Oh don't get me started on places for you to see when going through Oak Ridge since it was the city behind the fence. They have the Friendship Bell too!


----------

